# Brogues



## BDTyre (8 Jan 2020)

I noticed that Logitisk Unicorp is now offering me brogues and the Oxfords are completely gone. When did this change come about - more importantly, when did brogues become the standard for NCMs in highland units. In the fall I heard rumours that they were authorized for MCpl and above, but previously only Sgt and above wore them and even then it was if the unit had any/personal purchase.

I'm looking forward to trying them, especially since they are in UK sizes and replaceable only every five years...might be a quality shoe!


----------



## Spencer100 (8 Jan 2020)

Oxfords not brogues

https://youtu.be/qUEVfd8TttQ

Plus the difference explained very well. 

https://youtu.be/3x7d6JghXTs


----------

